# i got bit :(



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

my 8 month old working line gsd bit me tonight. he's NEVER EVER done this before. ok, so he was laying on my bed awake. i came out of the shower and sat next to him. he looked at me with a sad look-he's in alot of pain cause his pano is acting up. he's been limping for a little over a day. i said "hey buddy how you feelin" in a real soft voice and pet his head. i was talking to him in a soft voice like i always do, telling him i love him and wish i could make his pain go away as i VERY gently pet his back (his hind leg is whats bothering him). he gave a light growl and snapped at my hand before i could even move away after the growl. do you think this is an act of aggression or did he snap at me because he's in pain? he's never growled at anyone, he's never snapped at anyone. my hand hurts  but i'm more concerned with wether this is true aggression or not. help?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he snapped at you because he was in pain. What meds is he on for the pain?


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

the vet gave me something that begins with an R (rimadyl i think), but he got REALLY sick on it-threw up EVERYWHERE. i tried to call the vet today to get something else, but they were closed. i'm going to call again first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have any baby aspirin? I would call them on their ER line and ask what else you could give him for the pain. In the meantime, I would put him in a crate if you have kids, so he won't be bothered and won't snap at them.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I am so sorry about your sick dog (and your sore hand).


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Is there any reason to think that this is an act of aggression? 

It seems extremely obvious that he was in pain and you were hurting him so he reacted.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

chobahn did this one time when he was recovering from a soft tissue injury after slipping on the ice last winter. he did not land a bite, but he snapped big time. my SIL sat down right next to him and went to pet him, but when she did she kind of leaned on him and he lashed out at her. everyone was in shock because it was so out of character for him. i was just shaking my head thinking, well i'm not an expert, but the dog is in PAIN. once he healed up he was back to his normal self. i hope ur boy feels better soon.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

jax-their ER line just says to go to the local animal hospital. i'm afraid if i go they'll report the bite. NJ has a 2 bite law and once there's a 2nd bite the dog has to be put down. i'm hoping it'll never happen again but you never know :-\. i'll run out to the local drugstore and get baby aspirin for now! 
dj-...i guess i'm just looking for reassurance that it was just because he doesn't feel well. he IS a male and not fixed and some people have said they can become aggressive around this age. 
thanks everyone who replied  i really appreciate it!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Don't give any meds at all until you talk to them about his reaction to the Rimadyl. Did you do the Pre-NSAID bloodwork? You will need to wait, I believe, for 2 weeks for that to clear before using any other pain meds - and aspirin is an NSAID. 

I normally include a lot of links to this stuff, but all you need to do is google NSAID FDA Brochure, NSAID vet disclosure to owner, Rimadyl reactions or anything like that. Discontinue use as you have done.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Do you have any baby aspirin? I would call them on their ER line and ask what else you could give him for the pain. In the meantime, I would put him in a crate if you have kids, so he won't be bothered and won't snap at them.


 
Please DO NOT give Aspirin of any kind! Giving aspirin within 5 days of an NSAID such as Rimadyl, Metacam and Deramax can have lethal consequences for the dog. 

Talk to your vet!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You don't tell them about the bite, you tell them about his vomiting the Rimadyl. Unless part of your hand is hanging off no one is going to know.  The bruise probably won't show up for a day or two.

Okay, so I decided to google for you to make sure you find the stuff I am thinking of (some sites are ads for other pain meds):
http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AnimalVeterinary/ResourcesforYou/AnimalHealthLiteracy/UCM117773.pdf
This is the brochure. 

What Side Effects
should you watch for?
Most NSAID-side effects are mild, but some can
be serious, including death in rare situations.
Common side effects seen with the use of
NSAIDs in dogs may affect the kidneys, liver,
and gastrointestinal tract and may include:
• Not eating or eating less
• Lethargy, depression, changes in behavior
• Vomiting
• Diarrhea, black tarry-colored stool
• Yellowing of gums, skin, or the whites of the
eyes
• Change in drinking
• Changes in skin (scabs, redness, or scratching)
What to do?
If you suspect a possible side effect
to an NSAID, STOP giving the drug
to your dog and call your veterinarian
immediately!

What should you
know before giving
your dog an NSAID?
• Never give aspirin or corticosteroids along
with an NSAID to your dog.
• NSAIDs should be approached cautiously in
dogs with kidney, liver, heart and intestinal
problems.
• Never give your dog an NSAID unless directed
by your veterinarian.
• Don’t assume an NSAID for one dog is safe
to give to another dog. Always consult your
veterinarian before using any medication in
your pet.
• Only give the NSAID as prescribed by your
veterinarian. Do not increase the dose, the
frequency, or the length of time you use the
drug unless first discussing this with your
veterinarian.

Plus more by clicking on the link above - good, important info that I didn't copy/paste. 

No steroids with NSAIDs or until the washout period is over. I am not sure exactly what it is timewise, it's the period of time before the medication leaves the body.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shannonrae said:


> Please DO NOT give Aspirin of any kind! Giving aspirin within 5 days of an NSAID such as Rimadyl, Metacam and Deramax can have lethal consequences for the dog.


Did NOT know that! Thanks for the info!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

ok no baby aspirin! for now he's on my bed laying down, unbothered. poor guy .


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

THANKS JEAN!!! i didn't know any of that!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, the FDA has told/asked vets to review this with clients before starting an NSAID, but I don't know how many do. 

A friend was going to start her senior GSD on Deramaxx (another NSAID) and they did the bloodwork first. Her one liver level was high, so she took some meds to get it down, started the NSAID and the number went up over 500! So really you think, eh, do I need to, but that was enough for me to say yeah.

Also - I am not sure if they want him to come in to get some fluids to help him get rid of it? Maybe call back to ask why they wanted to see him?


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Did NOT know that! Thanks for the info!


Sorry, didnt mean to be rude.  Just wanted to warn the owner before the aspirin was given. I see way too much of this at work. Owner decides Rx meds are not working . . . gives an aspirin (even properly dosed), the dog becomes very ill and often dies.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I recently read that aggression can be a side effect of Rimadyl. (behavior changes mentioned in earlier post) but what I read specified aggression. I found this interesting and don't know if this info helps but wanted to put it out there. Could be that vomiting was only part of his reaction to this med. I hope you can get some advice over the phone from your vet! My ER vet in town was quite helpful with advice. Good Luck.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ShannonRae - I didn't think you were rude. I thought it was posted 'urgently' as it should have been. I really did not know that and greatly appreciate that someone corrected me quickly.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

My opinion for what it's worth is that it was more out of pain and fear that you may touch where it hurts. Especially if he's never done anything close to this before.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> ShannonRae - I didn't think you were rude. I thought it was posted 'urgently' as it should have been. I really did not know that and greatly appreciate that someone corrected me quickly.


Glad it was not taken wrong! It is surprising how few vet offices give that warning (so many people have no idea) . . . I knew you didn't post it with ill intent.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

jean-its really good to know. my vet never said anything about it, nor did he offer any type of bloodwork beforehand. if i call the local animal hospital, they don't give any advice over the phone. they tell you to bring him in. my hand isnt falling off but i think it looks sort of obvious its a bite. there's scrapes, punctures, nastyness, redness lol. i gave wolfy the meds late last night and thats when he threw up. the vet was closed today and their recording says to contact the local animal hospital if theres an emergency. the vet reopens tomorrow morning.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i know you're worried about your dog, but don't forget about your hand. especially if he punctured you. the last thing you want is an infection!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well, if anyone asks, you can say it was when you were pilling him.  But you definitely want to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting they say aspirin and NSAID because aspirin is a NSAID. 
Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory . Aspirin, Ibuprofen, Aleve, etc..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Is there a puncture?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Do you have any arnica? 

And make sure you take care of your hand. You should buy some betadine if you don't have some already. Wash it well and soak it in betadine.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> Interesting they say aspirin and NSAID because aspirin is a NSAID.
> Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory . Aspirin, Ibuprofen, Aleve, etc..


but isn't it different for dogs?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When you take him in tomorrow, muzzle him when they go to examine him. Hopefully the aggression is all due to the drugs and will wear off, but I would not want the dog to connect with the people at the vets. I think it is totally either pain related or drug related, though, and would not hold it against the dog at all. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

seriously imperative that if you have a puncture wound, no matter how small, you immediately begin a course of prophylactic antibiotics. won't go into the whole story here but believe me when i say i was hospitalized with blood poisoning and almost lost a hand from a puncture wound so small you could barely see it. i foolishly thought it was so small that i didn't listen to someone who told me i should seek treatment, and five days later had a hand that looked like a lobster claw. and i cleaned the wound, and did the betadine thing, and everything...didn't matter. get antibiotics asap. my story was that i was grabbing for a ball at the same time as my dog, because i was very apprehensive about reporting the actual incident.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry overlooked the post at the top of this page.
You need an oral antibiotic. NOW. Yesterday.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> but isn't it different for dogs?


Vets do use it sometimes. My old female who had arthritis of the spine was prescribed aspirin for a time. I think they go by the dogs weight and use buffered. it was awhile ago so I don't remember exactly. She had problems with one of the Rx drugs so the vet used it.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

selzer said:


> I think it is totally either pain related or drug related, though, and would not hold it against the dog at all. .


I agree.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope he gets better, and I would go in to get the hand cleaned and treated! If you explained that he's on that type of meds. I'm sure they would understand that it wasn't his fault; especially, if you print out what Jean posted for you. I'm not sure if the hospital would know the side effects, but I would take it with you so they know that it wasn't an attentional attack by your dog.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Thought of a couple things while I was supposed to be sleeping last night One I would go to the Dr for your hand. You could indeed just tell them that you were playing ball and the dog grabbed your hand instead of the ball....understandable and believable...ask my husband how he got those 4 nice scars on his foot (he went to kick, Kaos as a puppy anticipated it and tried to catch it first)...so that would get you treated and save your puppy from having a record.
Second thought is Kaos had trouble with being "reactive" on rimadyl, so things that normally wouldn't phase him, he would react to. First time he ever growled at me in 9 yrs was when he was on rimadyl. All dogs tolerate things different. Vet said it was a rare reaction, but not impossible. 
Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks everyone for the posts  i went to my regular doctor this morning and told him what happened he didn't document it was a dog bite and he won't report it. he cleaned it up and gave me antibiotics. he said everything looked good and i should be ok . wolfy has a vet visit in about an hour. i don't have a muzzle but i DID warn the staff when i called and i'll remind them when i get there. i think they have a muzzle for him there. i'll keep you posted!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

ok the vet gave me previcox 227mg once a day for wolf. i'm hoping this works and makes him feel better


----------

